# orange peels?



## waterlilly0212 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know oranges are on the safe list, but what about the peels? Bailee snagged a bite of one the other day and LOVED it.... and he was okay after. ANy thoughts?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been looking for orange peels but I cannot find it so don't know

the fruit of an orange may be on the safe list but it should be fed very sparingly as its sugar content is extremely high.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

I deleted your other two threads that came up on this LOL! Boy this site has been a mess today!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Nov 20, 2008)

im sorry about the double posts... i was having trouble with my internet earlier.... thanks

hmm. Bailee doesn't actually like or eat the fruit- only the peels, heheh


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 21, 2008)

I knew they were safe, matter of finding the facts, a bit more of a task, lol.

Yep. they're safe! 

Here's a list ,from HRS actually:

Here are some of the ok fruits 

Apple (remove stem and seeds)
Blueberries
Melon 
*Orange (including peel)* 
Papaya
Peach 
Pear 
Pineapple
Plums
Raspberries 
Strawberries


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

Now that is very intresting.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh good! thanks!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

I just found this looking for something else. I think I would contact a vet to verify if it is or isn't.

*Dangerous, contain toxins: do not feed* 


Rhubarb leaves 
Raw lima, kidney or soy beans 
Onions [suP]2[/suP] 
*Citrus peels*
http://www.carrotcafe.com/f/veggies.html


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Citrus peels*


Maybe the citrus peels are limes and lemons? I've fed orange peels to mine for a long time with no problems.


----------

